# Lip balm flavor oil recommendations



## candice19 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've decided to venture out of just MP soap and make some lip balms.

Do you guys have any recommendations as to good flavor oils?  I'm currently looking at FNWL, but they look pricier than others.

ACTUAL flavored ones would be great, too, but I can't seem to find any other than WSP because they don't clearly say if there is/isn't a flavor.

Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm confused.

If you want to make flavored lip balms, you purchase flavor oil separately and add it to the melted balm.

I like sweet cakes' flavors: http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=11

(from nature with love is absurdly expensive for 99% of the products they carry, but I do think their site is a good resource)


----------



## candice19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry if I wasn't clear - apparently there are 2 types of flavor oils.  One kind where it's simply just a fragrance, and another type where there is an actual flavor to it.  But, most sites just call them all "flavor oils," so I'm having a hard time figuring which one actually has a taste.

Thanks for the link to Sweetcakes!  They have a really great selection!


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 17, 2010)

I know what you mean, I was so confused about that as well! Apparently Flavor Oils are just scent and then you add Sweetener if you want. Personally, I can't stand the fake tasting sweetener.

From what I have read, the flavor oil tricks you into believing that the lip balm is flavored.  :roll:


----------



## candice19 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yup, exactly - the scented flavor oil lets you "smell" the fragrance, and that's how you believe it's actually flavored.  But if you lick your lips, you don't taste it.

I don't plan on using sweetener, which is why I wanted to find a truly flavored oil.  I, myself, find that sweetener is strange, and also leaves a strange tingly sensation on my lips. Weird.


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2010)

more or less - fragrances and flavors are compounded from many of the same chemicals, but the rules for what can be used for flavors are more stringent than for most fragrance oils.  so don't think that you can just use fragrance oils for flavors!  plus many fragrance oils taste HORRID.

also - with a flavor oil that you think is just giving you a scent... add a sweetener and you will be able to taste the flavor.

if you are getting tingling it may be that you are using too much flavor oil.  the sweeteners don't usually cause that - what kind have you tried?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

The term 'flavor' oil just means lip-safe fragrance oil to many suppliers. I never did have any luck adding sweetner either.

Bittercreek North is the only flavoring I will use. It is already sweet & actualy taste like it smells. It is already in a bit of carrier oil as a base so it is diluted.  You can literaly stick your tongue into the bottle and it's just like licking a lollipop. There are only maybe 10 flavors, so it is a bit limited, but they are fabulous!


----------



## candice19 (Feb 19, 2010)

carebear - I haven't tried making my own lip balm yet (haven't decided between a base and making it from scratch).  The tingling is from some lip balms I got from sellers on Etsy.  Most of them were unsweetened, but the 2 that were sweetened felt really weird.

Tabitha - See, I knew that I could purchase some with flavor / pre-sweetened, but I can't figure out which companies do that.  I will check out Bittercreek North.  I tend to get confused by their websites lol


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 19, 2010)

candice - I just made lip balm from scratch for the very first time two days ago. It was EASY! Thisis the recipe I used, scroll about halfway down. I subbed Sweet Almond oil for Jojoba.

tabitha - Those sound truly yummy. Must try some.


----------



## Deb (Feb 24, 2010)

Mountain Majestic is presweetened too.


----------



## candice19 (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently found a bunch of butters and oils that I forgot I purchase, so I will also try making some from scratch.

Deb, thanks, I forgot about MMS!


----------



## pink-north (Mar 12, 2010)

What about all natural flavours? I like to play with lip balms myself and get a kick out of using different "fun" flavours, but the store that is carrying my stuff, wants everything all natural. Overated at times, I know, but this was the request. 

So my question is, what would be a good all natural flavour to put in a lip balm. Could I use a drop or two of peppermint or orange e.o. or would that be too much?

Any thoughts?


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2010)

I know you definitely can use orange, lavender, tea tree, peppermint/spearmint essential oils in lipbalms... Im still new to the lipbalm thing but I like the natural flavors too... i tasted a flavor oil oob and it made my mouth go numb which kind of scared me... wonder why it did that?


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 12, 2010)

For those of you who know me and what I sell I have been working on a beer flavored lip balm for awhile with no success.  I did make my own hop flavor oil and have made a hops lip balm that has been to my testers for months now.  This is interesting to me, but most of you would say "are you nuts?"  

Bruce


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

Bruce, not nuts at all, my best selling Lip Balm is Amaretto (it really tastes and smells of Amaretto). I would personally love a beer tasting balm....as long as it is not Guiness


----------



## pink-north (Mar 13, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> I know you definitely can use orange, lavender, tea tree, peppermint/spearmint essential oils in lipbalms... Im still new to the lipbalm thing but I like the natural flavors too... i tasted a flavor oil oob and it made my mouth go numb which kind of scared me... wonder why it did that?



Thanks for the info. I'm going to keep it simple to start and then maybe branch out into more complex things later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

It's not possible to get flavoured oil directly, you have to add flavour to it after you choose any flavour and oil.
__________________

spammy link removed by mod team


----------



## IanT (Mar 15, 2010)

Debdasmptr said:
			
		

> It's not possible to get flavoured oil directly, you have to add flavour to it after you choose any flavour and oil.
> __________________
> spammy link removed by mod team



_whaaaaaaaat?_


----------



## RatRaceParticipant (Mar 17, 2010)

lime from getsuckered


----------

